# replacing sheet metal in the trunk 1967 gto



## 67chivo (May 20, 2011)

so I am looking to replace a panel that is pretty rusted out. I dont know the name of it and I have called around and it looks like it might have to get fabricated. the part I am looking for connects the tail panel and the trunk floor. it sits on top of the it sits on top of the rear cross brace which is what connects to the frame and the gas tank. this sheet metal part also connects the trunk inner side panels. so basicly i was able to get every thing around this part. any help would be greatful. thanks again


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It either comes with the FULL 1 pc trunk floor, or you have to fab it (not that complicated.......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you can post a pic of your old piece so I know exactly what you need, I may be able to help you more....Eric:cheers


----------



## 67chivo (May 20, 2011)

ok i will. I purchased a 7 piece trunk kit for opgi. and the back lip of this runs to short to make it all the way to the tail panel. and its all rusted out at the base of where the trunk latch is connected to it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Correct, the ONE piece floor kit now contains that piece. When you use the multi-piece kit it DOES NOT have that lip.....This floor pan has been recently "upgraded"....Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Chivo, Look on Dynacorn's web site. you can see a pic of the full trunk floor with that lip on it. Eric


----------

